# Clearing streaming video cache



## Cassis (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, I'm watching streaming videos from Eurosport's homepage using Windows Media Player. After a while my harddrive becomes full and I have to turn the video off. Apparently some kind of cache file is being stored on my computer and it doesn't delete itself even after I restart my computer. How do I find and delete this file? I've googled this problem and all sites out there tell me to delete the wmplibrary_v_0_12.db file. I located it but according to my computer it hasn't been used since 2004.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

The .db file is just a tracking or index file (database), not the actual video. Did you try deleting all your temp files and deleting your browser cache? I don't know where it puts them for sure either but those are two likely places.


----------



## Cassis (Dec 14, 2002)

I cleared Temporary Internet Files and even moved the folder to my H: drive (C: is the drive I'm having problems with and that's also where IE is installed.) Yes, I have cleared my Temp folders.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I would try searching by date and size then (and file name/extension if you know it), date approximate to when you were watching and size small enough to catch common video file sizes (assuming that's what's filling the drive) but not so small as to return every little log or system check file produced in the same timeframe.

Spacemonger (http://www.sixty-five.cc/sm/v1x.php) might also aid in locating where the hard drive is actively filling up and with what.


----------

